

Discovered a New Band? Find Out Which Songs To Check Out First With GoRankem - thewordpainter
http://mashable.com/2011/07/15/gorankem/

======
mattstech
Love seeing something I've put so much passion into get coverage...something
that people working day jobs will never know.

------
ringingears
a few people are comparing this to last.fm's top tracks - how does it differ?
Why should i use GoRankem over last.fm to find good songs to check out first?

